# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  18 февраля состоится пресс-конференция: «Развитие связи и внедрение новых информационных технологий

## ByFly

Уважаемые представители СМИ!
	Приглашаем вас на пресс-конференцию, которая состоится в среду, 18 февраля, в Национальном пресс-центре Республики Беларусь (ул. Октябрьская, 5) на тему Развитие связи и внедрение новых информационных технологий в Республике Беларусь: итоги и перспективы.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

